# Solo Rabbit Hunting - No Dog



## Lindsey

Heronwheels,
My wife and I had a female Australian shepherd years ago that I hunted rabbits with. She was a jump dog. She'd walk along with me, off her leash, and poke her head into brush piles and rabbits ran out sometimes. She wouldn't run a rabbit but she learned to find them in cover and get them going. In some ways the aussie was easier to hunt with then the assortment of beagles that we've had since then because she stayed closer. The only problem we had was ice build-up between her toes. Consider taking your dog rabbit hunting with you when she's feeling better and she might help you find rabbits. At a minimum she'll enjoy being outdoors with you.
If you like your grandfather's 870 20 gauge but decide that you want a more open choke, watch Ebay and some of the on-line firearms auction sites for a replacement barrel. Yours is probably a large ring barrel, which means that a quarter will fit through the barrel lug. Asking prices tend to be high but if you're patient you might eventually find a modified or improved cylinder barrel available for a more reasonable price, particularly if you're willing to accept a less than perfect finish on the barrel exterior. Just be sure that the barrel is for an older large ring 20 gauge 870 and not a newer small ring 870 20 gauge.


----------



## snortwheeze

Where there is rabbit **** there are rabbits....most likely.


----------



## AaronJohn

Walk through the thick brush and stop every few feet and just watch. The rabbits get anxious and dart out after a few seconds sometimes even a few minutes. Often we have walked right over rabbits and they skirt out behind us. 

Also you gotta get down on the brush piles, you really gotta stir up a fuss under there. You cant just kick a few logs, I've seen my buddies work up some brush piles and give up. I'd jump on it aggressively and flush more than one out or the rabbits would bounce out well after they gave up. 

Surprised me how long they will stay put just to squirt out without being seen. That why I got a beagle


----------

